
Our Never Ending 'Scam Season' - ojbyrne
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/30/arts/fyre-festival-billy-mcfarland-elizabeth-holmes-anna-delvey.html
======
harper59
Well, since years ago, I think I have read thousands of reports regarding
these scammers at social media and some sites like
[http://whycall.me](http://whycall.me). There's nothing we can do to stop
them. I think the authority should really think about this problem. Phone
scammers have become #1 enemy for us since few years ago.

------
rkho
I was wholly expecting this to be about the endless robocalls that I receive.
This was... different but fascinating. I had no idea that people were faking
sponsorships like this.

